# the pill



## aliandfil (Mar 13, 2010)

does anyone no if you have to go to the doctor to get the pill or can you get it over the counter chheers


----------



## Natas (Feb 20, 2010)

Well you can buy Diazapam over the counter so I would be surprised if you couldn't get the pill over the counter


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I would have thought if you bring your UK prescription it won't be a problem.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

They have just introduced the day after pill in Pt, you need a prescription and it's going to cost about 29 euros per unit


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

In Sevilla Spain, I was able to buy over the counter, no prescription required, omething similar to my UK one. I am not sure if that would be the case with all of them or just the one I happened to be on. It was soon after taken off the market. 
I read somewhere that the contraceptive pill that can be easily bought in Portugal without a medical prescription.


----------

